# Dort Study Bible



## VilnaGaon (Sep 25, 2009)

IP/CMR Product 5http://http://www.telusplanet.net/public/inhpubl/webip/prod05.htm
I just purchased the 4 vol (so far) of the Dort Study Bible. This is an English Translation of the 17th Century Dutch State Bible with its Calvinistic notes. 4 vols have been published so far of the projected 16 vol. 
The volumes are very beautifully bound and best of all the type is really large even the notes. The notes are very concise and to the point, so one is not unduely distracted from the Biblical text. In my humble opinion one of the best study Bibles next to the 1599 Geneva Bible.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 25, 2009)

Link is dead.


----------



## Berean (Sep 25, 2009)

Working now.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 25, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Link is dead.



From http:// the link works. Seems it's been split. ??
To acquire the completed set would be well over $300 but they sure are beautiful. And since you mentioned it, I LUUUUVVVV my Geneva Bible


----------



## Edward (Sep 25, 2009)

Link works for me. Try again:

IP/CMR Product 5

A bit rich for my blood, however.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Sep 25, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Link is dead.


Strange!! The Link is working on my end. However for all who can't activate the link, the Publisher is Inheritance Publications in Alberta, Canada.


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 25, 2009)

What I continue to wish for is a KJV Bible with the Dutch and the Geneva annotations...


----------



## VilnaGaon (Sep 26, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> What I continue to wish for is a KJV Bible with the Dutch and the Geneva annotations...



I drool at the very thought!!


----------

